# Coding Consulting Work From Home For Private Practices



## she803 (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm interested in doing my own consulting coding work for private practices. What do you recommend I should do b/c I'm not sure where to begin. I do know I need business cards to build clientele and do need PC software to do coding work for them from home. Which Medical Billing/Coding software program that's not too costly is best for me to use in order to submit & receive coding/medical records electronically online via private practices?

Also, which books are best recommended for inpatient hospital services i.e. DRG's, etc.  Currently, I work as claim examiner for Medicare outpatient claims so I'm very familiar w/ outpatient services. However, I don't do inpatient claims therefore, I would like to improve my knowledge for inpatient as well i.e. Revenue codes, DRG's etc.

Thank you in advance for your response(s).

Salima El, CPC-A


----------

